# Surfside entance, deep sand question.



## LakeCity (Sep 16, 2018)

Howdy all,
I will be going to Surfside this following weekend (09/22/2018). Never driven on the SS beach but have been by it several times. Some of the entrances are a long way from the beach and have lots of dry sand. I will be driving a 22 foot motor-home and certainly don't want to get stuck. Is there a preferred entrance for RV's to reduce the risk of this?


Many thanks!


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

First entrance onto the free beach off bluewater hwy should be fine,.especially with all the rain we have had


----------



## ghbyram (Oct 27, 2006)

*Should be fine*

I drove down Surfside/Follets island yesterday and had no issues with soft sand getting on/off the beach. There was some standing water to deal with at some access roads but easily manageable.


----------



## LakeCity (Sep 16, 2018)

I live 3 hours away and can't scout it for myself. Many thanks boys!


----------



## Rburcaw (Jul 13, 2014)

I have a home on the beach just east of access 5 and you should have no problems getting on and off the beach. Past rains have the sand packed and solid.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Rburcaw said:


> I have a home on the beach just east of access 5 and you should have no problems getting on and off the beach. Past rains have the sand packed and solid.


Any fish today?....:smile:


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Watch for standing water on Bluewater Hwy. There were some warning signs. All entrances were fairly clear with some a little soft from standing water/rain. The first entrance appears to be open(closed once earlier this year), and up to about Yucca St., the entrances are maintained somewhat from beach fees, available at the convenience stores in SS... The beach permit is necessary to park on the asphalt alongside the beach @ SS...
Today, might be real good... little too much suspended sediment yesterday. Big gafftop, 18" speck, 1dink, a bluefish and couple skippies; soft plastic, suspending plugs @ West Galv. Isle, sandy-green(3 locations), slow current...
Window looks good today and maybe, tomorrow morning... Watch lightning over weekend...


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Hard packed to the waters edge...


Just returned from access 5.

John


----------



## LakeCity (Sep 16, 2018)

Thanks to all for some good council. Will be fishing there Friday evening and most of the day Saturday. My plan is three rods bottom fishing in all three guts with cut bait to see where they are. Popping corks meantime to see if there is any activity there. I'm after Reds, trout is my fall back. 



Best to all.


----------

